# Ideen Projektarbeit



## member42 (2. Jul 2018)

Hallo,
für die Schule muss ich eine Projektarbeit im Bereich Informatik machen (in Gruppenarbeit), wofür wir ein halbes Jahr Zeit haben. 
Mit Java kenne ich mich recht gut aus , ich habe nur keine wirklich guten Ideen was man programmieren könnte.

Hat wer Ideen?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## httpdigest (2. Jul 2018)

Also, wenn du was grafisches machen möchtest und vielleicht Interesse an Mathe hast und Analysis schon hattest, dann böte sich z.B. ein Function Plotter an.


----------



## Java20134 (2. Jul 2018)

Oder ein Spiel (Text-Adventure, Asteroids, ...), Verwaltungssoftware mit Datenbank, Chat, ...

Wie umfangreich soll es denn werden?


----------



## member42 (2. Jul 2018)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Wie umfangreich soll es denn werden?


Wenn man ein halbes Jahr dafür Zeit hat denke, ich schon das es eher umfangreich sein muss. Soetwas wie Tetris oder 4 gewinnt habe ich schon programmiert, ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, das sowas gut geeignet für eine umfangreiche Projectarbeit ist.


----------



## Java20134 (2. Jul 2018)

Das stimmt. Das wäre wohl etwas wenig. Aber aus den oben genannten Ideen kannst du etwas Großes machen. Je nachdem in welche Richtung du gehen willst: Spiel, Verwaltung, ...


----------



## httpdigest (2. Jul 2018)

member42 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man ein halbes Jahr dafür Zeit hat denke, ich schon das es eher umfangreich sein muss. Soetwas wie Tetris oder 4 gewinnt habe ich schon programmiert, ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, das sowas gut geeignet für eine umfangreiche Projectarbeit ist.


Ein halbes Jahr klingt nach viel, aber das überschätzt man meistens. Dass du ein halbes Jahr dafür Zeit hast, heißt ja nicht, dass du 182 Tage tatsächlich daran arbeitest. Vielleicht hast du auch einfach mal zwei-drei Wochen am Stück keine Zeit dafür oder arbeitest nur 1 Tag pro Woche daran, und schwupps ist vielleicht schon der ein oder andere Monat rum.
Mein Rat: Nimm dir eher weniger denn mehr vor. Oder mache dir tatsächlich erstmal einen Ressourcenplan, wann du tatsächlich _realistisch_ Zeit finden wirst, an dem Projekt zu arbeiten. Und sei großzügig mit den Tagen, an denen du etwas anderes tust.


----------



## AliasAlreadyTaken (2. Jul 2018)

Frag nach den Mannstunden, die du da reinstecken sollst (oder die die Gruppe insgesamt da reinstecken soll) und dann schau dich an deiner Schule um, ob du irgendwie mit einem Programm ein bestehendes Problem lösen kannst.


----------



## member42 (2. Jul 2018)

Ich denke das ich jetzt doch noch was gefunden habe. Da ich hobbymäßig Schach spiele, mache ich jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Schach Ki mit Alpha Betasuche, auch wenn es bestimmt sehr aufwendig wird. (jedenfalls wenn die Ki einigermaßen gut spielen soll).


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jul 2018)

Schöne Idee. Vor allem kannst du es stufenweise aufbauen.  

1) Spiellogik auf der Konsole: Zwei Personen spielen auf der Konsole gegeneinander. Du hast also 'nur' die möglichen Bewegungen der Figuren und die Überprüfung auf Matt/Patt. 
2) Grafische Benutzeroberfläche: Umsetzung des Spiels mit Buttons, Spielfenster, ...
3) KI: Schlussendlich kann die ganz große Logik kommen. 

So hast du auch immer etwas vorzuzeigen und kannst aber immer weiter machen.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (3. Jul 2018)

Vor einiger Zeit gab es hier einen Eintrag für einen Burger-Bestellservice:
https://www.java-forum.org/thema/objektorientierte-programmierung.181470/

Die Aufgabenstellung war hier in einer PDF sehr gut beschrieben. Das war konsolenbasiert, könnte man aber auch einfach mit einer GUI umsetzen oder mit anderen Bestellobjekten.
- Wie wäre es z.B. mit Softeis (Sorte, Becher, Streusel, Soße...)
- Oder mit Cupcakes (Teig, Füllung, Frosting, Deko...)
- Salatbar (Salat, Veredeler, Dressing...)
- Outfittery (Jacke, Pullover, Hose, Schuhe, Accessoire...)
- ...


----------

